# Past Conditional



## Roy776

Cześć ponownie, wszyscy,

Tylko mam to małe pytanie. Jak tworzy się Conditional III? Wiem, że w języku czeskim to "Byl bych šel..." (I had gone...), ale nie mam pojęcia jak to robić w języku polskim.

Dzięki z góry!


----------



## BezierCurve

Cześć,

tworzysz go tak, jak drugi tryb, dodając tylko "był" w l.p. i "byli" w l.mn.:

Gdybym _był_ wiedział że będzie padać, nie wychodziłbym [_był_] z domu.
Gdybyście _byli_ wiedzieli o tym wcześniej, z pewnością powiedzielibyście [_byli_] nam o tym.

We współczesnym polskim prawie go już nie ma, w jego miejsce używa się po prostu drugiego trybu (sam używam go sporadycznie; niektórzy starsi ludzie jeszcze się nim posługują).

EDIT: [Był]/[byli] w nawiasach używane jest sporadycznie przez niektórych ludzi.


----------



## Roy776

Wspominając drugi tryb, do czego dokładnie odnosisz się? Tylko przeczytałem, że to jest Conditional III.


----------



## BezierCurve

Do Conditional II.


----------



## Roy776

To już wiem, ale co dokładnie jest to Conditional II? "If I did..." zamiast "If I had done..."?


----------



## apex39

Conditional II, zawiera mniejszy stopień przypuszczenia, Conditional III zawiera takie jakby pretensje do odbiorcy.

Tak przynajmniej mi się wydaje.


----------



## majlo

Nic podobnego. II Conditional to warunek nierealny lub bardzo mało prawdopodobny, odnoszący się do teraźniejszości lub przyszłości. III Conditional to warunek odnoszący się do przeszłości, wcale nie muszący mieć nic wspólnego z pretensjami.

Roy, jak już Bezier wspomniał, III Conditional w języku polskim tworzy się tak samo jak II conditional, na przykład:

Gdybym zarobił milion złotych, kupiłbym sobie Ferrari. (II Conditional, present tense)

Gdybym zarobił milion złotych, kupiłbym sobie Ferrari. (III Conditional,. past tense)

Z tym że w kontekście z III Conditionalem najczęściej występują jakieś słowa odnoszące ten warunek do przeszłości. I tak to drugie zdanie brzmiałoby raczej: "Gdybym wtedy zarobił ten milion złotych, to kupiłbym sobie te Ferrari".


----------



## Roy776

Więc tylko muszę dodać słowa jak *wczoraj*, *wtedy*, itd., aby pokazać związek do przeszłości?


----------



## BezierCurve

Właśnie tak.


----------

